# 2500hd



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok I know there is a few guys here that have been in my situation so here it is. I have only a 105 amp alt and dual batts in my 2500 diesel, running my SW megaV with alot of drives real close Im afraid my batts will go dead quick. so would you guys do the 2nd alt or get a bigger single alt to help out with the chargeing system, and all the costs associated would bve appreciated as well to really weigh the factor of what my cheap ass will do lol. Im sorry but i get confused and pissed off when i dont find the what I m looking for in the search right away since i need to do something right away so sorry but thank you as well?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is the best way that I can explain a charging system. You need to think of it in terms of a water tower.

If you put a big pump (alternator) at the bottom of the water tower (batterys), once the tower is drained, it will only refill as fast as the big pump can handle. So if you have a 500 gallon water tower, once the 500 gallons is gone, you only have the output of the pump. 

So, if you have a 2000 gallon tank (many batterys), the size of the pump (alternator) will not matter as much because it will take 4 times as long to drain it.

So if you have a 105amp alternator and you have 2 batterys, you will be good. What will be better is more batterys. It will take a long time to work the power out of the batterys, then let the alternator charge between lots.

A slow charge from a 105amp alternator is better for the life of your batterys than a high charge that comes from a 200amp alternator. All it will do is shorten the life of your batterys.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

with my defroster light wipers and vplow all working my lights dim pretty bad unless im driving around. I do understand what u r saying, but if you look at trucks w plow pkg they all have big alt or 2 alts w 2 batts and they dont seem to have an issue with the dimming lights or loss of power to say. I was just trying to weigh my options to get a better setup at the least amount of money possible. so far you have saved me the most lmao.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kramer56;1124768 said:


> with my defroster light wipers and vplow all working my lights dim pretty bad unless im driving around. I do understand what u r saying, but if you look at trucks w plow pkg they all have big alt or 2 alts w 2 batts and they dont seem to have an issue with the dimming lights or loss of power to say. I was just trying to weigh my options to get a better setup at the least amount of money possible. so far you have saved me the most lmao.


The Chevys dont come with dual altetnators. Your diesel already has the same alternator that comes on Chevy's with the plow prep package. I run another battery in the bed of my trucks and it helps.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

so essentially what u r saying is that 3 batts are better than a higher amp alternator? I been seeing that alot people are just going to a 145amp alt instead of 200 or 2nd alt. I was just curious on the thoughts of getting better results. Thanks bud i do appreciate it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm........Maybe a 63 amp alt is the way to go then?


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

2COR517;1124865 said:


> Hmm........Maybe a 63 amp alt is the way to go then?


What? R u picking on me? lol 

Where is B&B lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

kramer56;1124874 said:


> What? R u picking on me? lol \


Nope, not picking on you.....


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

2COR517;1124865 said:


> Hmm........Maybe a 63 amp alt is the way to go then?


Nope. Just had that problem 

OP.... just use extra batteries as ballast in the bed. Problem solved :laughing:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

kramer56;1124852 said:


> so essentially what u r saying is that 3 batts are better than a higher amp alternator? I been seeing that alot people are just going to a 145amp alt instead of 200 or 2nd alt. I was just curious on the thoughts of getting better results. Thanks bud i do appreciate it.


I basically have the same setup as you except a Boss 9-2 V plow.I have lots of power accessories also.I don't have any issues whatsoever.I think you have a charging problem or maybe some aging batteries.Why not just get a simple checkup first?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Philbilly2;1124836 said:


> The Chevys dont come with dual altetnators.


My 2011 LML, 2008 LMM, and 2006 LBZ all came with dual alternators.


----------



## Ctll (Jan 2, 2008)

Same truck but 05 same plow. I know all about you power draw problems . I ordered dual alt kit from pitstopmotorsports.com and no more problems. good luck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If there's already dual batteries I'll take more alternator output and more efficient cables over additional batteries any day, you can't practically add enough battery storage to make up for more alternator. If you consume far more power than you replace you will run out of proper voltage eventually and when you're running a small alternator it's faster than you realize and with more battery's it only causes a longer recovery time and the undersized alternator to work that much harder. Not to mentioned running starting battery's below their fully charged state compromises their life.

If we had the technology, would you rather have a fuel tank in the bed capable of storing 500 gallon of fuel....or a machine that would make fuel on the go as needed to keep the tank full? When it pertains to creating electrical power we have that technology...and it's called an alternator correctly sized for the job.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey cor i was messin with ya. CTL you saved me a pm to you this morning cuz i knew you had same setup but what did you go with?
B&B what should i do 2nd alt or single high output? All original batteries and alternator on the truck now.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

kramer56;1125341 said:


> what should i do 2nd alt or single high output? All original batteries and alternator on the truck now.


A single with at least a 200 amp rating is the simplest means. Not a huge fan of running dual alt's. The redundancy is nice but adds it's own complexities to the system that isn't needed to get excellent output. You do want to run a GOOD quality single however, not all high output alt's are created equal and thus the reason prices can vary greatly when you shop around. If you find a 200 amp and it costs less than $300 it won't have a good lifespan on a plow truck. There is a difference.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah here napa has one for $254 but then the cable kit is around $80 not sure on the belt yet. The whole dual pkg seems to be cheaper but i just want it to work right with no probs.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

kramer56;1125341 said:


> ... All original batteries and alternator on the truck now.


Definitely time for new batteries, especially on a plow truck. Just because they snap the engine over for five seconds with no problem every morning, doesn't mean they are up to plowing duty. With dual batts, you want to change them at the same time with matching batteries manufactured the same month. Get the best batteries that will fit in the truck. The Duralast Gold batteries from AutoZone are very good. And usually very fresh. Look for a bright sticker on side with the date. Shouldn't have any trouble getting a pair less than a couple months old. They are also available with dual terminals which simplifies wiring.



kramer56;1125345 said:


> yeah here napa has one for $254 but then the cable kit is around $80 not sure on the belt yet. The whole dual pkg seems to be cheaper but i just want it to work right with no probs.


I put the Napa HO alt on a 97. 155 amp, worked great. It was a huge improvement over the stock 105. I did blow a bearing in it, they provided a replacement no problem. For a few more bucks, I would have gone with a 200 amp plus unit from DB Electric or similar builder.

The cable kit is ESSENTIAL. No sense in putting a HO alt in without it. If you source the components yourself, you can probably save a few bucks on that side.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1125367 said:


> They are also available with dual terminals which simplifies wiring.
> 
> I love dual terminal batteries. Also allows the battery to act as a filter to protect electronics from voltage overload.
> 
> The cable kit is ESSENTIAL. No sense in putting a HO alt in without it. If you source the components yourself, you can probably save a few bucks on that side.


Even if you don't swap alternators (I would) a cable kit will make your existing alternator more efficient. It would be a waste to up-grade alternators and not up-grade the cables.

A higher amp Alt. will make things much simplier than a dual system, easier to get parts and you're not "stealing" HP (not much) from the engine.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

B&B;1125311 said:


> If we had the technology, would you rather have a fuel tank in the bed capable of storing 500 gallon of fuel....or a machine that would make fuel on the go as needed to keep the tank full?


I would like the gas tank please. The fuel making machine would NEVER be able to keep up with me OR you :laughing:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;1125311 said:


> If we had the technology, would you rather have a fuel tank in the bed capable of storing 500 gallon of fuel....or a machine that would make fuel *on the go as needed* to keep the tank full? .





496 BB;1125485 said:


> I would like the gas tank please. The fuel making machine would NEVER be able to keep up with me OR you :laughing:


I think he covered that base.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

If Dodge can offer a 220 amp alt in the 4500 + . Everyone should have it as an option in the 2500s and higher


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

basher;1125550 said:


> I think he covered that base.


Yeaaaa that was an inside joke 

We both have same gas suckers.


----------



## Ctll (Jan 2, 2008)

I went with the dual alt kit for a few reasons. The dual kit lets you use standard alt from the parts store so if one goes down you can change it fast without waiting on shipping. As long as they are the same amps. I carry the belt from the single alt system in my truck also so if one of them quits in the middle of the night I can change the belt and run only one. If the wrong one quits you have to switch the drivers side one to the passenger side to do this, as only the passanger side alt will run with the single belt. just my two cents and it has worked well for me so far.


----------

